# Editing Original with Capture One Pro 7



## dusmanb (Apr 22, 2014)

I use LR 5.4 and Capture One Pro 7; I'm unable to find an effective workflow between the 2 programs. I use LR Export Original to move photos from LR to CO7 and thereafter I import the edited one into LR...very in-effective. Any better way?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 22, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Set Capture One up as an external editor in Preferences. You can then use the Lightroom "Edit-In" function.  LR will create an intermediate TIFF file containing your LR adjustments and call CaptureOne, passing in the file. In CaptureOne, you continue to edit the file and use the Save function to save the CaptureOne changes. On closing CaptureOne, control will return to LR and the TIFF file will be there in your catalog.


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't think that's the way to do it, Cletus, because you wouldn't want to edit a TIF in CaptureOne - you'd want to edit the raw files. So Edit With isn't ideal.

I'd first ask why? What is it that you can't do in LR? If you know both programs well, there's so little difference in the image quality you can achieve. 

But let's say there is a good reason. As the OP doesn't give us a clue about his or her operating system, the best method may vary. If on Mac, drag the raw file to C1 in the dock. Alternatively I'd just select the image in LR, and use Ctrl R (PC) or Cmd R (Mac), then open the file into C1 from there (you may have to register C1 as the default program for that file extension). 

Afterwards, you'll have to import the file into LR, so save the TIF in the same folder as the original and then synchronise the folder in LR, or save it to a folder which is set as a watched folder.

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 22, 2014)

(Or since John doesn't 'go on about his plug-ins', there's his OpenDirectly plug-in)


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes, it would do the job!  

John


----------



## dusmanb (Apr 23, 2014)

Many thanks indeed. I'd go for the OpenDirectly plug-in. I use Windows 7 and I prefer using CO7 when I have to manage colours and portraits...otherwise I use LR. Bruno


----------



## Jknights (Apr 23, 2014)

johnbeardy said:


> Yes, it would do the job!
> 
> John


Teeheee!   You will get another purchase when I get back to Spain as I will use it for the same thing.

A wouldnt it be nice question...... If I was to have xmp file from Capture One Pro, that has all the image edit details, is it possible to get LR to read this data and convert it so it looked like the editing had been done in LR rather than COP?

I guess this might be a custom development or another addin but it would be something I would buy.
Is it feasible or technically possible in you opinion?


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 23, 2014)

And it's free for one external program.

LR can read metadata entered in C1 - ratings, labels, IPTC captions etc - because these fields map to standard xmp addresses. Adjustments are different though, and I don't think C1 writes them as xmp. Even if they did do so, it would be a lengthy job to convert them - as well as imperfect. It's not impossible though, and C1 can in fact import LR catalogues and convert the basic LR adjustments. You're probably not rich enough to pay for the development of a C1->LR process, but if you are, hello....

John


----------



## dusmanb (Apr 24, 2014)

What am I doing wrong? I downloaded OpenDirectly (trial version); installed as requested...when I use the plug-in after highlighting the image (in the LR Library) I want to pass on to CO7 the whole folder where the highlighted image is located is passed on to CO7. This is working in a "CO7 Session" only; it doesn't work with a "CO7 Catalogue" and it works only if CO7 is already open. Thanks in advance for suggestions.Bruno


----------



## Jknights (Apr 27, 2014)

Bruno, I think you need to select all the images in LR then send them out to COP via OpenDirectly.
I only use Sessions as I find the COP Catalog to be unstable.
I had COP already open when I tested earlier today and it worked for one or more images with no problem.   I will test again tomorrow as I have just purchased the full license.

What I would like is the ability to do a right mouse button click and it offers OpenDirectly via that drop menu.   
I dont know if this is technically possible.   Hopefully John will give an answer.


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 27, 2014)

No, but I have asked Adobe for that possibility.


----------



## Jknights (Apr 27, 2014)

Hope they can provide that as it would really speed up the use of the plugin.


----------



## Jknights (Apr 27, 2014)

Jknights said:


> Bruno, I think you need to select all the images in LR then send them out to COP via OpenDirectly.
> I only use Sessions as I find the COP Catalog to be unstable.
> I had COP already open when I tested earlier today and it worked for one or more images with no problem.   I will test again tomorrow as I have just purchased the full license.


Just did a quick re-test now I have purchased the full license.
This works like a dream for one image but if you select multiple images and then try to send them simultaneously then only the first is opened in COP, there is a hidden window with the next image in the queue.  If you select multiple images it seems like it makes a mini-catalog so you can work through the images one by one.     I think that COP is not as clever in its handling as Photoshop.  
Win some, lose some.  It is nice to have the ability to chose an image and send it to a particular RAW processor.


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 27, 2014)

To explain, OpenDirectly doesn't attempt to call specific commands in whatever other program is chosen - it's designed to be generic. But what it effectively does is the same as dragging the original files from Explorer/Finder and  dropping them on the other app. So to see what's happening, you could drag files from Explorer/Finder and drop them into C1. It'll respond differently in different circumstances - one or many files, catalog or session. My feeling is that if you're using LR as your cataloguing app, you should use C1 in the session mode. But I don't know C1 well and don't test OpenDirectly with specific programs. If it's done the same as drag and drop, OpenDirectly has done its job.

Hope that helps.

John


----------



## Jknights (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for the explanation John.
I use COP in Sessions mode only as the catalogs seem to fall over and Lightroom is my cataloging software so it is good to have OpenDirectly as occasionally I find an image I want to redit/rework and doing it from LR means that the image is index without extra work.
FYI:  I have this morning tested sending *single* images out to IridientDeveloper, LightZone, PhotoNinja and COP.  All work well.  
If I send groups of images out then I prefer the way Photoshop handles multiple files in a single window with tabbed panes for each image as I like to be able to edit and compare changes.

If the right mouse click functionality was there then life would be even easier


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 27, 2014)

Believe me, I have asked. Most programs which allow plugins or other customizations usually allow you to create new menu items which suit the workflow. Lightroom will do so too, one day....


----------



## dusmanb (Apr 28, 2014)

johnbeardy said:


> Believe me, I have asked. Most programs which allow plugins or other customizations usually allow you to create new menu items which suit the workflow. Lightroom will do so too, one day....



Hi John

I bought your plug-in, it works  fine...and I did not do anything wrong; simply, as COP7 Support says: "

"As for Capture One, if you are working in a session then Capture One is  designed to work similar to a folder viewer which allows you to work  efficiently on a large group of images at once.  Programs like capture  One and Lightroom are workflow programs and not designed to simply open  individual files like photoshop is geared for."

Thank you very much to all.

Bruno


----------

